# New Member in Sheboygan, WI



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello,

Glad to find fellow beekeepers to learn from and share my newest obsession! My first year keeping bees was last year (2010) and I purchased 4 packages in the spring. They seemed to do fine until half way through the year and then 2 of them just faded away with less and less bees every day. I was too uneducated to understand what was happening or what I could to at that point. Going into winter my 2 remaining hives were strong and I was hopeful that they would make it through. Sadly they did not. There was plenty of honey (I've only harvested very small amounts by accidentally breaking comb from my top bar or warre hives) and they were all in there just like time stood still. They must have froze? Anyway, This year I bought 4 more packages, not the Italians from CA, but the bees (mutts) came from Wolf Creek Apiaries in TN. I'm really in the mindset that I need tougher bees! 

To see a video of me hiving my bees in 2011 check out this link......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtJs3h8q9-w

I have other bee videos that I need to edit but more will come. This year I jumped in with both feet and I caught 1 swarm and did 4 cutouts. I still have one more cutout waiting until April 2012. I've been learning a lot by doing. This spring I plan on trying my hand at queen rearing. Man, I'm having fun with all of this!!

Thanks,
Little John


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Little John,
Welcome to the group. Hope to meet up with you some day.
Roger


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Roger,

Thanks for the welcome! Hope to meet up sometime as well. I hope to keep informed of any conferences or other beekeeper events through this site.

Thanks,
Little John


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Little John. Welcome. Am looking forward to your videos.

Were you the fella advertising for swarms on craigslist?


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Rick,

I'll get working on those videos when life slows down a bit... haha. As far as advertising for swarms on CL, that wasn't me. I think there's a guy in Cedar Grove who was doing that. I saw him listed in the bee removal section of this site....along with my name and others from WI. You're in Manty, thats pretty close. How many hives do you have? There are a couple of guys from Manitowoc who attend the Sheboygan Bee Keepers meetings. Have you been to any of those meetings? The next one is on Oct. 11th @ 7pm, Sheboygan Falls Ag. building. Thats another place I've been getting inspired. Maybe I'll see you at the meeting.

Thanks,
Little John


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Nope. I have been a loner up to this point. 

Will have to try to make that meeting. Thanks.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------

